# Very slow delivery  from CD Wow



## Pat Mooney (10 Dec 2009)

I am having difficulty with CD Wow over an item ordered on the 18th of November. they say it was dispatched on the 28th of Nov and I have not received it yet. Does anyone have any expierience of this. the same thing happened last year..........i have e mailed customer service on numerous occasions and have had no joy. its like as if they are ignoring me hoping I will go away...........any advise would be appreciated


----------



## canicemcavoy (10 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*



Pat Mooney said:


> I am having difficulty with CD Wow over an item ordered on the 18th of November. they say it was dispatched on the 28th of Nov and I have not received it yet. Does anyone have any expierience of this. the same thing happened last year..........i have e mailed customer service on numerous occasions and have had no joy. its like as if they are ignoring me hoping I will go away...........any advise would be appreciated


 
As far as I know, they dispatch items from Hong Kong, so that kind of delay is not unusual. I've heard of them being very late on occasions;  I tend to use them only if the price is so good, I don't mind the wait.


----------



## New-Red (10 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

I ordered 2 Cd's from them on November 20th.

The first one finally arrived today (3 weeks).

But the other one is STILL down as a "back-order".

I emailed their customer services, no response.


----------



## Locke (10 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

Play.com wipes the floor with these guys.

You get them quickly and they have great deals. Only ever had one issue with them and it was resolved straight away.

Ordered a DVD last year. 3 weeks hadn't arrived, no questions they dispatched another straight away. Got it (and then the original one turned up to - sent it back)

Not affiliated


----------



## GoodKnight (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

It seems a lot of places have felt the X-Mas delays. Got a book from Amazon still waiting, and Play cancelled two special edition dvds I was after. Probably because they ran out of the tshirts, or coasters, or some sort of knick knack. "I just want the dvd dangit!"
Did you order stuff that was out of stock? I've done that before...doesn't matter where you shop, you'll wait as long as theydo for the stuff. Usually happens to rarer items.
Cd wow's been good to me whenever I've shopped on it. They had one of my mate's bands' EPs on there too, which shocked me a little.


----------



## djsim (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

You will get the item, hang in there. I ordered 4 CD's and 1 DVD, got them yesterday in the post. They were dispatched on the 24th of Nov so it took nearly 3 weeks to get them.


----------



## New-Red (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

Finally got an email back from them there now.  Apparently the 2nd CD I ordered on Nov-20th is still on backorder and they dont have any idea when it will come in, so I told them to cancel it and refund me.  

They came back straight away saying "they are now processing my refund".

It wasn't a rare album or anything like that.  Ah well...


----------



## thehutchuk (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

Just so you know, at the moment its not uncommon to have a delay of 3 weeks for items from Hong Kong. There is still a small backlog I believe but it's improving. This isn't just a CD WOW issue.

Take a look at

[broken link removed]


----------



## sam h (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

Not too impressed with CD Wow TBH, ordered 3 items on the 1st Dec (all in stock)
 - 1 shipped on the 2nd & still not here
 - other 2 sitting in backlog until the 9th....decided it was too risky so cancelled and bought locally.  36 hours later they mailed to say 1 of them had shipped on the 10th & to contact them when I get delivery !!  

I'll stick locally or Asda.co.uk who tend to be very quick (ordered something late last night and got a email this morning to say it had shipped + they have free delivery)


----------



## stephnyc (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

After reading this thread I was getting quite worried. I ordered 2 DVDs on CDwow.ie on 2nd Dec, and received an email to say they despatched on 4th Dec. 

Luckily I received them today (12th Dec), so only 10days from order to receipt . Are posters ordering from the .ie site, or the .com etc? I assume this makes the difference


----------



## Tinker Bell (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

Ordered one about mid Feb and it finally arrived end of April. Fine if you can wait.


----------



## shesells (13 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

I gave up using them last year, discs took months to arrive, or not. Orders were cancelled, wrong items received and their website is a mess. I use the marketplace on Amazon for all my cd needs, I just select the new prices. Much cheaper and more reliable!


----------



## ChristieA (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

I've had issues with items from Hong Kong. Waited a month longer then I should have, made complaints, the item showed up in the end.


----------



## gipimann (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Poor Service from CD Wow*

The biggest problem with CDwow is that they advertise stuff on their site that they may not have in stock (same with bangCD).   At least if you look at play or amazon, it'll state whether the item is in stock or not.

However....
I ordered a CD using my pigsback piggypoints on 17th December - they use CDwow to ship them.  It was shipped on 24th Dec, and arrived today!   If it's in stock, service can be very fast!!


----------



## GoodKnight (30 Dec 2009)

Hold up, CD WOW advertises stock. Usually says it's in stock and 'will ship within 24 hours' when it's in. Most places it's normal for that to happen. It's the places that don't advertise stock that you need to worry about...


----------



## gipimann (30 Dec 2009)

Ok, maybe I'm confusing cdwow and bangcd - apologies if I am!

Edit: I've had a look at CDwow, and the site has been updated since I last used it - you're correct Goodknight, it does show "in stock" information (it didn't always)


----------



## g1g (31 Dec 2009)

have stopped using cdwow as delays are getting worse each year. Ordered stuff back in November and didn't get it for 6 weeks. Supported local places this xmas instead and got everything I wanted still at good prices.


----------

